# [Essentials] Freeware



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 5, 2009)

<!--fonto:Georgia--><span style="font-family:Georgia"><!--/fonto-->[Essentials] Freeware!​Freeeeeedom!<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->​WARNING! Spoilers inside!
Also like to add, please make the program name you +1 from the list the *exact* name on the list. It makes Ctrl+F easier!​ 
*Essentials (15+ votes)*

Firefox [Web Browser] (35)
µTorrent [Torrent] (22)
Imgburn [Burning/Ripping] (22)
VLC [Media] (19)
Google Chrome [Web Browser] (19)
*Endorsed (10+ votes)*

CCleaner [Utility] (13)
OpenOffice [Office Suite] (12)
GIMP [Graphics Editing] (11)
Malwarebytes Free Edition [Anti-Virus] (11)
Paint.NET [Graphics Editing] (11)
MSN Live Messenger [Chat/IM] (10)
osu! [Games] (10)
*Recommended (5+ votes)*

JDownloader [Utility] (9)
RocketDock [Utility] (9)
Daemon Tools Lite [Utility] (8)
7-zip [Utility] (8)
SUPER [Converter] (7)
Avast! Anti-Virus Free Edition [Anti-Virus] (7)
Opera [Web Browser] (7)
AVG [Anti-Virus] (6)
Windows Media Player [Media] (6)
Audacity [Media] (6)
Trackmania Nations Forever [Games] (6)
Steam [Game Management] (6)
ePSXe [Emulation] (6)
Media Player Classic Home Cinema [Media] (5)
 Combined Community Codec Package [Codec Package] (5)
Cave Story [Games] (5)
No$GBA [Emulation] (5)
WARNING! Spoilers inside!


<!--fonto:Georgia--><span style="font-family:Georgia"><!--/fonto-->ADD A LINK TO THE PROGRAM IF THE PROGRAM IS NOT ALREADY ON THE LIST​Otherwise your post will be ignored and not added onto the list <!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->​Prowler485 was here _:_tpi:​


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 5, 2009)

Firefox
CCleaner
Glary Utilities
TeraCopy
Microsoft Security Essentials
Irfan View
K-lite
Rainmeter
RocketDock
RevoUninstaller
Paint.NET
GIMP
Imgburn
CDBurnerXP
uTorrent
SUPER
PhotoScape
Foxit Reader
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
GetDiz

EDIT: Whoops, forgot the links, sorry.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice list, B-Blue. Added!

EDIT: Also added a few additional +1's myself. These were either my start-up ones or ones I added onto B-Blue's.

+1 Malwarebytes
+1 Trackmania
+1 GIMP
+1 Firefox
+1 OpenOffice
+1 pSX
+1 Mupen64Plus
+1 Snes9x
+1 ImgBurn
+1 GTA 1 and 2


----------



## Law (Dec 5, 2009)

Dwarf Fortress

I'll put a proper list up later when I have some time.


----------



## Thoob (Dec 5, 2009)

+1 for:
TrackMania Nations Forever
OpenOffice
Firefox
CCleaner
RocketDock
ImgBurn 
uTorrent

My Essentials:
Combat Arms (Online FPS game)
Audacity (Sound recorder/Editor)
DVD Decrypter (DVD ripper)
Easus Partition Master (Partition manager)
Microsoft Virtual PC
CPU-Z (Processor and hardware info)


T...

EDIT: Added 2 more.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 5, 2009)

Added all the ones up to my previous post.

Also gave +1 to Audacity from myself.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 5, 2009)

Mozilla Firefox
Ad-Aware
AVG
XFire
CCleaner
Defraggler
IMGBurn
Deamon Tools Lite
Adobe Reader
Frostwire
WinRar
VLC
Skype
Foobar
uTorrent
Revo Uninstaller
No$GBA
VisualGBA
BurnAware
JDownloader
QTracker
Teracopy
Objectdock
TrackMania Nations Forever
Quake Live
Malwarebytes


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 5, 2009)

I forgot about my favorite media player: JetAudio Basic


----------



## Minox (Dec 5, 2009)

Media Player Classic Home Cinema
MPlayer
µTorrent
Defraggler
FileZilla
Mozilla Firefox
Skype
ffdshow


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 5, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Ad-Aware
> AVG
> XFire
> Deamon Tools Lite
> ...



You mind adding links for these? I just really want people to get into the habit of posting links.

Anyway, added everybody up to this post so far. Firefox is the first program to move up a tier! Yay!


----------



## Raiser (Dec 5, 2009)

+1 VLC Media Player
+1 Media Player Classic
+1 Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
+1 ePSXe - http://www.epsxe.com/
+1 PCSX2 - http://pcsx2.net/
+1 ImgBurn
+1 Daemon Tools (Lite)


----------



## Blake1710 (Dec 5, 2009)

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 5, 2009)

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
Firefox
ImgBurn
RocketDock
VLC
uTorrent
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
CCleaner
Google Chrome
MSN Live Messenger
Windows Media Player
WBFS Intelligent GUI


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 5, 2009)

Forgot to vote for OpenOffice +1. 

(made a new post on it in case you didnt see it)


----------



## piratesmack (Dec 5, 2009)

Seamonkey


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 5, 2009)

+1 for:

IMGburn
uTorrent
OpenOffice
Gimp
vlc media player
ccleaner
firefox
google chrome


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 6, 2009)

We really needed a topic like this, someone sticky it.

I'll make a proper post later, but http://wakoopa.com is a good resorce for software (free and otherwise)
http://wakoopa.com/Antoligy
http://wakoopa.com/teams/GBAtemp


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woops, sorry, didn't read the full post.
Fixed now.


----------



## Domination (Dec 6, 2009)

+1
Windows Live Messenger
Mozilla Firefox
Google Chrome
Paint.net
Windows Media Player
NO$GBA

Thats all, I don't really use my computer for anything other than internet surfing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2009)

Added everything up to this post.

Also gave...

+1 WinRAR
+1 No$gba
+1 VBA
+1 MSN Live

Quite a few new programs moving up the list.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 6, 2009)

+1 utorrent
+1 trackmania nations forever
+1 MSN
+1 VBA
+1 audacity
+1 Windows media player
+1 k-lite
+1 DVDvideosoft free studio (http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/free-dvd-video-software.htm)
+1 Virtual clone drive (http://www.slysoft.com/en/virtual-clonedrive.html)


----------



## prowler (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll +1 other software later, i just wanna add this one

Game booster http://www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html


----------



## Ducky (Dec 7, 2009)

Image Disc
Windows media player 
msn
rocket dock
Yahoo Widgets


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 7, 2009)

Opera
ffdshow
Irfanview
KMPlayer - media player, has internal codecs ala VLC, or can also use system codecs
stable
beta

utorrent
Peerguardian - extra protection for p2p users
Free Download Manager
VideoInspector
mediacoder - video conversion
Panasonic SDFormatter
Debut Video Capture Software(not really essential, but maybe handy for some)
Online Armor Free - Firewall

WinRar aint really freeware, but add +1 anyway


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2009)

Handbrake (Video Conversion)
Paint.net
OpenOffice
Opera (Web Browser)
ePSXe
ImgBurn
uTorrent
Inkscape (Vector Graphics)
Exact Audio Copy (CD Ripping)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 7, 2009)

Osu!

Why hasn't anyone else said this!


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 7, 2009)

firefox


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 7, 2009)

+1 SUPER
+1 Firefox
+1 Foobar (Also it's Foobar2000)
+1 Audacity
+1 RocketDock
+1 Combat Arms

Also
Game Booster

Great thread man, look forward to more being added.

EDIT: deanxxczx beat me to game booster lol, count it as a +1


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 7, 2009)

kisMAC
Cyberduck
Synkron
Inkscape
VLC
GIMP
LiveQuartz
Sketchup
Eagle (crippleware really, I guess)
Firefox
Netbeans


----------



## Christopher8827 (Dec 7, 2009)

Firefox ftw!


----------



## Searinox (Dec 7, 2009)

COMODO Internet Security
32bit
64bit

Antivirus could be better but the firewall is the best there is!


----------



## Splych (Dec 7, 2009)

Firefox [Web Browser] +1
Malware Bytest Anti-Malware Free Edition [Anti-Malware] +1
ImgBurn +1
FoxitPDF Reader +1

(Too lazy to add links x] )


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 8, 2009)

JDownloader [Utility] +1
FireFox [Web Browser] +1
OSU! [Game] +1
VLC Media Player [Media Player] +1

JDownloader beats uTorrent any day.


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Dec 8, 2009)

7-Zip

Can't believe this isn't on here yet!!

It will open just about anything.


----------



## f3ar000 (Dec 8, 2009)

7-zip
Firefox
Utorrent
VLC
Daemon Tools Lite
Snes9x
X-fire
all of the ones i can think of currently


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2009)

7-zip
Daemon Tools Lite


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 8, 2009)

7-zip,
Firefox,
Vuze


----------



## noONE (Dec 8, 2009)

Imgburn [Burning]
OpenOffice [Media]
MSN Live Messenger [Chat/IM]
Paint.NET [Paint]
K-lite [Media]

Media Player Classic Home Cinema [Media] (Well, you get it from most of the K-Lite packages, i prefer the "mega" package)

SUPER [Media]
Opera [Web Browser]
AVG [Anti-Virus]
µTorrent [Torrent]
Google Chrome [Web Browser]

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory [Games] ( The mod "True Combat Elite" adds some "value" to this  shooter, which is quite good. ) 

Irfan View [Media]
Adobe Reader [Media]
Alcohol 52% [Utility]
Total Commander [Utility] (Awesome file manager, it's shareware, but all it does is pop up a dialog prompt you got to click before you can use it)


Well, that's it for now i think =)


----------



## Satangel (Dec 8, 2009)

SUPER


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 10, 2009)

+1 VLC
+1 AVG


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 10, 2009)

Paint.Net
chrome


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 10, 2009)

+1 to

ImgBurn
Firefox
VLC
Threatfire
Avast
Grabit
FileZilla
SpeedFan
IfoEdit

EDIT: Forgot about:

1.4a Rename
MP3 Tag


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 10, 2009)

+1
Firefox
Grabit
Mozilla Thunderbird
Imgburn
iTunes
Songbird
uTorrent
Windows Live Messenger
VLC
CCleaner


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 11, 2009)

Added everything up to here. The following need links...

Ducky:
- Image Disc
- Yahoo! Widgets

Viteh:
- KM Player
- Peer Guardian
- Free Download Manager
- VideoInspector
- mediacoder
- Panasonic SDFormatter
- Debut Video Capture Software(not really essential, but maybe handy for some)
- Online Armor Free

UltraMagnus
- kisMAC
- Cyberduck
- Synkron
- LiveQuartz
- Sketchup
- Eagle
- Netbeans

DarkWay
- Vuze

Jackreyes
- Mozilla Thunderbird
- iTunes
- Songbird

Some of them are easier to find than a white guy at Cracker Barrel, but I still want to enforce the whole links policy.

Also, +1 JDownloader from me.


----------



## updowners (Dec 12, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> +1 SUPER
> +1 Firefox
> +1 Foobar (Also it's Foobar2000)
> +1 Audacity
> ...



I wouldn't call Combat Arms a freeware shooter, I would call it a free-to-play shooter. So I'm gonna say

+1 Urban Terror

since it's a FREEWARE shooter. Well that's all I'm gonna vote for now.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 12, 2009)

nice job bro
get it stickied


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 12, 2009)

*Guild McCommunist*, updated my post with the required links


----------



## Trolly (Dec 12, 2009)

AVG Free
CCleaner
Universal Extractor
- REMOVED -
Last.fm
Google Chrome (especially the new version with extensions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Picasa
HandBrake


----------



## Raichy (Dec 12, 2009)

*KMPlayer*, it plays _anything_ you throw at it (even mkv, flv - youtube videos - no need to convert!, 3gp, mp4, ogg, flac, VCD, DVD, OGM, MPEG-1/2/4, RealMedia, QuickTime...), it works smoothly, I can't believe nobody mentioned it here yet, it is the only player I use, AND it doesn't need codecs, it has its own built-in. Simply put it is the best player EVER. And it's FREE! link


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 12, 2009)

Also updated my post with links also.

Thanks Guild


----------



## Depravo (Dec 12, 2009)

+1 CCCP [Codec Pack/Media]
+1 Panasonic SD Formatter [Utility]
+1 ScummVM [Emulation] (Although technically it's not an emulator)
+1 VBA-M [Emulation]
+1 ZSNES [Emulation]
+1 Kega Fusion [Emulation]
+1 Project 64 [Emulation]

+1 Firefox
+1 Winrar
+1 Osu!
+1 µTorrent
+1 Open Office
+1 Rocket Dock
+1 Revo Uninstaller
+1 pSX
+1 Daemon Tools Lite


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 12, 2009)

Fences [Customization]

+1 Google Chrome
+1 JDownloader
+1 Rainmeter
+1 Rocketdock

BTW, you posted Daemon Tools Lite twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, can you please change JetAudio Basic url link to this: http://product.cowon.com/product/CMC/product_page_1.php

Thanks.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome!
Stickied!


----------



## Blue-K (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG...let's get started...

-OpenOffice
-Gimp
-Firefox
-Opera
-Songbird
-XBMC
-jDownloader
-Compiz
-Mp3Gain
-IMGBurn
-VLC


----------



## updowners (Dec 13, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link: http://www.urbanterror.net/news.php

I forgot


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 13, 2009)

Raichy said:
			
		

> *KMPlayer*, it plays _anything_ you throw at it (even mkv, flv - youtube videos - no need to convert!, 3gp, mp4, ogg, flac, VCD, DVD, OGM, MPEG-1/2/4, RealMedia, QuickTime...), it works smoothly, I can't believe nobody mentioned it here yet, it is the only player I use, AND it doesn't need codecs, it has its own built-in. Simply put it is the best player EVER. And it's FREE! link



I did mention it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pretty cool this got stickied too


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2009)

Added everything up to here.

My additional +1's...

- COMODO Internet Security +1
- VLC +1
- DVD Video Soft +1


----------



## Elritha (Dec 20, 2009)

+1
Firefox
Comodo Internet Security
Media Player Classic Home Cinema
µTorrent
ImgBurn
MSN Live Messenger
Daemon Tools Lite
7-zip
AviSynth
megui
CCleaner
Foxit Reader
MyDefrag (formerly JKDefrag)
Spybot Search and Destroy
Spyware Blaster
Winamp


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 20, 2009)

CCleaner [Maintenance]
Google Chrome [Web Browser]
Glary utilites [Maintenance]
Steam [Game Management]
Zune (the software, waaaaaay better the itunes) [Media Player]
imgburn [ISO Creator]
Avast [AntiVirus]
Everything [Local Search Engine] 
 Combined Community Codec Package [Codec Package]
VLC/Video Lan [Media Player]
Teamspeak [VoIP]
malwarebytes anti malware [AntiVirus]
jDownloader  [Download Manager]


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2009)

+ 1 for


Spoiler



Firefox
Imgburn
OpenOffice
MSN Live Messenger
Paint.NET
CCleaner
JDownloader
Windows Media Player
SUPER
AVG
No$GBA
ePSXe
WinRar
Osu!
Defraggler
Snes9x
Panasonic SDFormatter
DVD Decrypter
Alcohol 52%
Fences
XBMC



and this isn't a +1 btw, i have already voted for it
Game Booster _[Chat/IM] I don't think Game Booster is Chat/IM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 24, 2009)

Combined Community Codec Package [Codec/Media] +1
7-Zip [(De)Compressor] +1
AdBlock Plus [Spam Blocker/Filter] +1
ImgBurn [ISO Creator/Burner] +1


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 1, 2010)

+1 Firefox
+1 7zip
+1 Rocketdock
+1 Rainmeter
+1 GTA 1 and 2


----------



## alex (Jan 1, 2010)

+Firefox
+µTorrent
+osu! (FIX THIS TO LOWERCASE "O" ;_; So specific but yeah~ It's only correct that way...)
+VLC
+Steam
+MSN Live Messenger
+GIMP
+Virtual Clone Drive
(All are already on the list)

And that's all I really have installed, trying to keep my computer clean this time.


----------



## prowler (Jan 2, 2010)

Maxthon Browser
+1


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 Firefox
+1 uTorrent
+1 osu!


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 3, 2010)

AIM


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

PXTone
If you don't know what it is yet, it's a lovely music creation program from the creator of Cave Story, Pixel.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nexus - Dock utility

Also, it automatically does reflections for those reflection whores out there...


----------



## blow_fly98 (Jan 9, 2010)

Quassel [Chat/IM] (http://quassel-irc.org/)
EditPad Lite (not Pro) [Word Processing] (http://www.editpadpro.com)
+1 Google Chrome


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Jan 12, 2010)

+1 Mozilla Firefox
+1 Google Chrome
+1 Songbird
+1 Rocketdock


----------



## john.jingle (Jan 12, 2010)

Freeware games
Merry Gear Solid 1+2
Spelunky
Cave Story
La Mulana
Noitu Love
Eternal Daughter
Tower of Heaven
Yume Nikki


----------



## updowners (Jan 13, 2010)

john.jingle said:
			
		

> Freeware games
> Merry Gear Solid 1+2 *http://www.superfundungeonrun.com/?page_id=262 - 1, http://www.superfundungeonrun.com/?page_id=256 -2*
> Spelunky *http://www.spelunkyworld.com/*
> Cave Story *http://www.miraigamer.net/cavestory/ - English fansite, http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA022293/ - Author's website*
> ...


----------



## Tokiopop (Jan 13, 2010)

ImgBurn should be burned off this list.

I should have stuck with nero, at least that doesn't break DVD drives.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 16, 2010)

the wonderful icon [utility]


----------



## dan80315 (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't see this in the list so...

GSC is a VoIP program like Vent and Teamspeak. The great thing about it is that it's free :0 I use it with some of my guildies from WoW and it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2010)

Added everything up to here.


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 mozilla firefox
+1 spybot
+1 glarysoft registry cleaner
+1 avg anti virus


----------



## nIxx (Jan 19, 2010)

Applications:
Firefox
Thunderbird
Gimp
MadEdit
ImgBurn
7zip
Daemon Tools
CCCP - Combined Cummunity Codec Pack

Programming Applications:
CodeBlocks and/or DevCpp
DIA (UML Diagrams and so on)


----------



## clegion (Jan 21, 2010)

boot fighter windom XP


----------



## SifJar (Jan 21, 2010)

+1 Google Chrome


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Feb 10, 2010)

-firefox
-imgburn
-uTorrent
-VLC
-open office
-CCleaner
-GIMP
-osu!
-Super
-ePSXe


----------



## mew512 (Feb 10, 2010)

+1 for 
bitcomet
cometbird 
adaware
avg
jdownloader


----------



## Dialexio (Feb 10, 2010)

I advocate the following:
CCleaner
Foxit Reader
HandBrake
MPlayer
ImgBurn
Opera
VLC

(These are Mac apps. VLC, HandBrake and MPlayer have OS X flavors too.)
BetterTouchTool
Cyberduck
Growl
Transmission


----------



## Davess (Feb 11, 2010)

Google Chrome


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 11, 2010)

Glest
Cavestory
M.U.G.E.N
Ikachan
Edit: Forgot some
Inferno
Ubuntu
Dosbox
FreeBSD
PortableApps


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 11, 2010)

Spoiler



Firefox
Opera
CCCP
Avira AntiVir Personal
wx-Dev C++ 
CCleaner
MyDefrag
Defraggler
Media Player Home Classic
RocketDock
JDownloader
Foobar 2000
Mediamonkey
GIMP
Daemon Tools Lite
Last.fm
OpenOffice
Winrar
uTorrent
Adobe Reader
MP3 Tag
Panasonic SDFormatter
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
osu!
Notepad++
Recuva
PeerBlock
I Wanna Be The Guy!



@Guild You have CCCP on the list twice. Combined Community Codec Pack = CCCP


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 14, 2010)

google chrome
winrar
7zip
VLC


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 14, 2010)

-Picasa
-Google Chrome
-VLC media player
-CCleaner
-iTunes

^^^^^^^

Are all must-haves.


----------



## prowler (Feb 20, 2010)

EasyBCD



			
				EnnEss said:
			
		

> -Picasa
> -Google Chrome
> -VLC media player
> -iTunes
> ...



Really?
Bunch of shitware more like it.


----------



## alidsl (Mar 1, 2010)

Chrome


----------



## prowler (Mar 6, 2010)

TrayIt!

Sexy.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 7, 2010)

+1 Opera
+1 Trackmania Nations Forever
+1 Foobar2000


----------



## thel0be (Mar 11, 2010)

edited.


----------



## superkrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Battle of Wesnoth  turn based strategy game with online support

VLC

Windows Media Player

Utorrent

Vuze  torrent app

Adblock plus  I think extensions should count.

7zip

Open Office

Synergy+  Let's you use your mouse and keyboard control multiple computers.

Trackmania United Forever

Miro  Video viewer podcast grabber pretty neat program

Spelunky  2d rogue-like

Sumatra  A pdf viewer

GIMP

CDburner XP

Cavestory

Imgburn


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 11, 2010)

superkrm said:
			
		

> Battle of Wesnoth  turn based strategy game with online support
> *snip*
> 
> Trackmania United Forever
> ...


You prolly mean nations forever there, dude. United forever is like $30


----------



## superkrm (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah thats what i meant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





imho united is worth the 30 bucks


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

How is it that cave story only has 1 vote?

Really guys? *Really*?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2010)

Updated up to this point and reskinned by Prowler


----------



## prowler (Mar 27, 2010)

ScreenSnapr
Google Chrome


----------



## beamquaker (Mar 27, 2010)

hi what about q - Dir its a cool file browser .

and extractNow its used to extract multiple archives. 

i love them both .


----------



## Porobu (Apr 1, 2010)

Guild McCommunist there is an error in the list because its written that AdBloickPlus is an antivirus and its an adblocker


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 1, 2010)

+Trackmania Nations Forever
+LogMeIn
allows you to access your PC from anywhere with only having to install stuff on the computer you'll want to access.


----------



## Velveteer (Apr 9, 2010)

Can we get the Antivirus category changed to Anti-malware, or Security? Partly because Malwarebytes isn't an Antivirus, despite the fact that many people seem to think it is. With it in the top category, it's probably a good idea to make it clear that it's not an AV.


----------



## kicknhorse (Apr 9, 2010)

I could not see it, and therefore wish to add soulseek to the list. One of the best pieces of software around! (With VLC of course). http://www.slsknet.org/


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Chrome
imgburn
utorrent
ccleaner
paint.net
MPC:HC
CCCP
foxit reader
foobar
steam
xfire
NetMeter
Pidgin
Tweetdeck


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 11, 2010)

Seesmic for Windows [Social] +1


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 11, 2010)

Cave Story +1


It deserves more votes.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Avast


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (Apr 13, 2010)

+1 osu!
+1 avast!
+1 winamp
+1 Seesmic Look http://seesmic.com/look
+1 Steam
+1 DVD Video Soft
+1 Flock http://flock.com
+1 Tweetdeck http://tweetdeck.com

I THINK that is it....for now XD


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 30, 2010)

+Opera

Edit
Also +Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## Terminator02 (May 21, 2010)

Google Chrome [Web Browser] +1

Also:
RealPlayer SP [media/converter] +1 
(it can download any unprotected flash video, convert it to almost anything, trim audio or video, and play almost every video/audio format, it has free games too, plus some free movies and music)


----------



## Danny600kill (May 21, 2010)

Chrome [1]
Vlc [1]
IMG Burn [1]


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

+1 to
Media player classic
utorrent
firefox
openoffice
-1 to
steam
its a piece of shit


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

1+ Tweetdeck for Windows  [Twitter, Facebook, MySpace, Google Buzz client OR Social] 
Google Chrome [Web browsing]
Firefox [Web browsing]


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

+1 TO ALL OF THESE GAMES HERE.

-Knytt Stories and all its levels
-Knytt
-Within a Deep Forest
-The White Chamber
-Cave Story
-The Sandbox of God
-Night of the Cephalopods
-Legend of Princess
-Meat Boy
-Ivory Springs
-Eternal Daughter (Scroll halfway down the page to find it, there's no individual page for it)
-Holdover
-We Want YOU

I linked them all because i'm a lazy asshole.


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

+1
Cave Story
Paint.NET





			
				Potticus said:
			
		

> -1 to
> steam
> its a piece of shit


2,386,950 people disagree.
You can't -1 anyway so....


----------



## Njrg (May 24, 2010)

http://www.google.com/pacman/ +1 [Games]


----------



## Potticus (May 24, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> +1
> Cave Story
> Paint.NET
> 
> ...




We're FORCED to use it.
2,386,950
MUST use it, doesn't mean they like it.

I was in a clan with a bunch of guys that liked valve games before steam.


----------



## qlum (Jun 7, 2010)

+1 for:
utorrent
firefox
vlc 
gimp 
osu!
paint.net
jdownloader
Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory 
Mozilla Thunderbird
ffdshow
Daemon Tools (Lite) 
Cave Story

and add 
Pidgin
izarc
also AdBlock Plus is not a program only a Firefox add-on so remove it even though it is awesome


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

Gimp +1
Firefox +1
Steam +1
Audacity +1
Quake Live +1


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 17, 2010)

google pacman [+1]
firefox [+1] (go open source or go somewhere else)


----------



## MaK11-12 (Jul 18, 2010)

(Wolfenstein can get you viruses)

+ Firefox
+ VLC
+ CCleaner
+ Defraggler
+ Thunderbird (gmail)
+ K-lite Codec Pack
+ Utorrent
+ Notepad ++
+ 7-zip
+ VM virtualbox
+ SUPER
+ Imgburn
+ Unlocker
+ Virtuawin

... few


----------



## person66 (Jul 20, 2010)

+ Firefox
+ Google Chrome
+ Avast! (how is it not above AVG?????)
+ Glary Utilities
+ 7-zip

is there a limit to how many programs we can vote for?

EDIT: How could I forget Google Pacman???????


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 21, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> + Avast! (how is it not above AVG?????)



Cause he didn't update in a WHILE.

Anyways, 1+ to:

- Avast!
- Google Chrome
- Rainmeter
- 7zip
- no$GBA
- Gimp
- Malewarebytes Anti Malware
- Rocketdock


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 21, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So... that's 2,386,950+ to steam!


----------



## Fudge (Jul 23, 2010)

+1 osu!
+1 Opera
+1 TrackMania Nations Forever


----------



## BakuFunn (Jul 23, 2010)

7-Zip
Alien Swarm
Google Chrome
VLC
Steam

How about some Mac apps?
Adium
Transmission
Onyx
Quicksilver


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jul 23, 2010)

+1 Google Chrome
+1 ePSXe
+1 Paint.NET


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2010)

Gvaz said:
			
		

> NetMeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a web game and not software, so don't bother suggesting it people.

Everything up to here has been added.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Aug 12, 2010)

Firefox +1
Imgburn +1
GIMP +1
Osu! +1
7-zip +1


----------



## Exaltys (Sep 7, 2010)

Firefox +1
JDownloader +1
Pidgin +1
Snes9x +1
VLC +1


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 Firefox
+1 Steam
+1 OpenOffice
+1 VLC
+1 Avira Antivirus
+1 utorrent
+1 jdownloader


----------



## Lumnous (Sep 7, 2010)

First to say

+1 Canabalt


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2010)

FIFA Online


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Sep 19, 2010)

Dropbox is an awesome file hosting service. It's like having a flash drive, but on the Internet! +1 from me.


----------



## Cuelhu (Sep 20, 2010)

+1

Opera
Panasonic SD Formatter
Deluge Torrent
Gimp
Notepad++
UNetbootin (makes liveUSBs from Linux liveCDs and some utility boot CDs .isos)


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 23, 2010)

1+ Cave Story


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2010)

+1 firefox
+1 Img burn
+1 osu!
+1 Gimp
+1 Open Office

that'll hopefully cover it for now.


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 10, 2010)

+1 to all:

Mozilla Firefox
Google Chrome
Rocketdock
Daemon tools light
AVG
WinFF
Open Office


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 10, 2010)

+1 GIMP
+1 VLC
+1 OpenOffice
+1 Dolphin Emulator
+1 COMMAND PROMPT!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 Microsoft Security Essentials
+1 GIMP
+1 Mozilla Firefox
+1 Google Chrome


----------



## iFish (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 TweetDeck
+1 Steam
+1 Skype


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 16, 2010)

Definitely +1 the following:
- Malwarebytes
- Google Chrome
- GIMP
- OpenOffice
- Panasonic SD
- uTorrent


----------



## prowler (Oct 17, 2010)

- DestroyTwitter
- Pidgin
- Google Chrome


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2010)

+1 Rainmeter


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2010)

+ 1 REVO Uninstaller

Weird that it's so low on the list, it's so handy and complete.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 4, 2010)

-Google Chrome


----------



## DarkShinigami (Nov 4, 2010)

+1 for osu!
+1 for command and conquer (they released the entire game for download free!)
+1 for command and conquere red alert (they released the entire game for download free!)
+1 for command and conquer tiberium sun (they released the entire game for download free!)

cant think of any others at da moment.

also can i put a link to c&c's download?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 10, 2010)

Firefox,utorrent and winrar


----------



## ZonMachi (Nov 13, 2010)

Notepad++
REVO Uninstaller
Google Chrome
utorrent
ImgBurn
CCleaner
Media Player Classic Home Cinema
X-Chat 2(Y Chat)
7Zip
Osu!
Pidgin
Open Office
CCCP
GIMP
Virtual Box
o.o my list looks a little too big


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 13, 2010)

Dolphin [emulator]


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 13, 2010)

Ofcourse my computer is to crappy for GIMP and Paint.NET >.>


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 13, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Ofcourse my computer is to crappy for GIMP and Paint.NET >.>


Did you check the requirements for it?


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 13, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naa he didn't 



Spoiler



what now?
go check it


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 13, 2010)

A minimum of 128 MB of RAM is recommended for GIMP. 
---
For PAINT.NET
Windows 7 (recommended)
or Windows Vista
or Windows XP (SP2 or later)

.NET Framework 3.5 SP1
800MHz processor
512MB of RAM
1024 x 768 screen resolution
200+ MB hard drive space
Optional: 64-bit support requires a 64-bit CPU and a 64-bit edition of Windows
--
I recommend both of these freeware who wants to start digital editing. It's definitely fun!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 17, 2010)

+1 JDownloader
+1 WinRAR

What's better?
Paint.NET or GIMP?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 17, 2010)

They're free so you can download them and see for yourself...
btw there are loads of answers on Google that you can read. Clickety click.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 17, 2010)

OP hasn't updated since ever....

+1 Firefox
+1 uTorrent
+1 JDownloader
+1 7-zip
+1 Foxit Reader
+1 foobar2000(foobar)
+1 Pidgin
+1 Steam
+1 CCleaner
+1 Media Player classic-HC


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd have to say Paint.NET looks better.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Nov 17, 2010)

+1 for:
µTorrent
Imgburn
CCleaner
OpenOffice
osu!
JDownloader
7-zip
SUPER
Opera
Windows Media Player
Audacity
Media Player Classic Home Cinema
Defraggler
K-lite
Irfan View
Panasonic SDFormatter
Pidgin
MP3 Tag
Last.fm

and...
Gmail Notifier 1.0.25.0 [Utility]


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2010)

Clementine Player!


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 18, 2010)

Lightworks - a video editing software


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 18, 2010)

Snowbird the light &  fast search engine for windows
Everything an administrative tool that locates files and folders by filename instantly for Windows unlike Windows search 
System Explorer  a tool for exploration and management of System Internals... a very nice tool.
Pegasus Mail a powerfull electronic mail client for use by single or multiple users on single computers or on local area networks
Future Pinball a modern visual pinball version for the fun ;-)


+1 for MyDefrag
+1 for Comodo CIS ( Comodo Internet Security ) a free Firewall, Antivirus, & Defense Sandbox suite


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 19, 2010)

Also +1 for

Paint.NET
Google Chrome
VLC
Windows Live Messenger
AVG


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 31, 2010)

Wondering why isn't Opera up there.


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2011)

GTA I & II + 1
I'd also like to add The Elder Scrolls I: Arena


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

OctoDad


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2011)

PCSX2

That's just such an awesome emulator, it works so well!


----------



## titen96 (Jan 9, 2011)

Foxit Reader


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 27, 2011)

+1 for my own freeware!

Firefox
Google Chrome
CCleaner
Avast! Anti-Virus Free Edition 
Malwarebytes Free Edition
No$GBA
WinRar
VisualGBA
KM Player
Snes9x
IrfanView
Paint NET
Notepad ++


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jan 27, 2011)

Firefox
VLC
Rainmeter
Malwarebytes Anti Malware
Combofix
Dropbox
Paint.net


----------



## gumgod (Jan 27, 2011)

+1 for the following

Desktop software:
VLC
Chrome
Pidgin (chat on Windows/Linux) 
Adium (chat on Mac)
Thunderbird
OpenOffice
7-zip
Sandboxie - (Sandbox program - the free version is limited to one sandbox and a couple other restrictions, but still very useful and can be used as long as you like without buying it)

Also +1 to these if you're counting their respective categories...

games:
Secret Mayro Chronicles
Metroid Confrontation / AM2R
Frets on fire
Cave Story

operating systems...
Linux (Ubuntu)

If you're counting web software... (as in not for normal desktop use, but for web servers)
Apache - web server
PHP - free web programing language
MySQL - free database program - commonly used on the web


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 30, 2011)

Google Chrome
Intel AppUp
Mac App Store
iTunes
VLC
Steam
MSN
WMP
Gang Garission 2


----------



## ilovegames (Feb 6, 2011)

winamp (equalizer/shoutcast/device manager/milkdrop/skins/ease of use)

opera (least resource intensive full featured browser imo)

rainmeter (get your desktop swagged out)


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 6, 2011)

Alt.Binz
KneePass
Miranda IM
Media Player Classic
foobar2000
ninite


----------



## Splych (Feb 21, 2011)

FreeStudio [http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/free-dvd-video-software.htm]

a great suite with a variety of converters .


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 2, 2011)

-1 Apache
+1 lighttpd
+1 nginx


----------



## Satangel (Mar 4, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> FreeStudio [http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/free-dvd-video-software.htm]
> 
> a great suite with a variety of converters.


 
So so true, +1


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2011)

Elder Scrolls Daggerfall
Elder Scrolls Arena
Linux
DosBox


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 4, 2011)

Cave Story


----------



## alphenor (Mar 23, 2011)

+1:
Firefox
Google Chrome
Media Player Classic Home Cinema
7-Zip

-1:
VLC


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2011)

idm too is necessary


----------



## updowners (Apr 1, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> idm too is necessary



Not freeware.


----------



## Matthew (Apr 1, 2011)

+1 VLC
+1 Google Chrome
+1 uTorrent
+1 CCleaner (especially if you have a small HDD)
+1 7-zip
+1 Rainmeter

Dropbox? https://www.dropbox.com/
Gyazo http://gyazo.com/

I want to -1 Realplayer, its somethign Id never allow near my computer


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 6, 2011)

what about alcohol(like deamon tools).

i think its a freeware


----------



## Zorua (Apr 6, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> what about alcohol(like deamon tools).
> 
> i think its a freeware



alcohol 120%? Nope, it isn't.


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is talking about Alcohol 52%.


----------



## danweb (Apr 6, 2011)

SUPER converter
Chrome (PC Only)
Safari (Mac Only)
iTunes
VLC
Stuffit Expander (Mac Only)


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.superantispyware.com/ (Free Edition)


----------



## Mazor (Apr 18, 2011)

-1:
VLC 
MSN Live Messenger 
OpenOffice 
JDownloader 
Adobe Reader 

+1:











































Minesweeper.


----------



## Waflix (May 16, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> *FileZilla*



Why isn't it in the list yet?

----

 Filezilla
 VLC Media Player
 GIMP
 ?Torrent
 WhatPulse
 Notepad++


----------



## coolness (May 16, 2011)

are there also some free msn messengers?


----------



## Waflix (May 16, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> are there also some free msn messengers?



Well, of course you have eBuddy, but that isn't Freeware. The site PortableApps has a lot of freeware that is portable, so you can even bring it with you. I've found some freeware to chat with, a list is right here.


 aMSN
 KVIrc
 Mirance IM
 PChat
 Pidgin

Google will probably also result in some awesome things, but this is what I'll give you.


----------



## coolness (May 16, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah thank you, too bad i need to sleep from my mother -_-
but tomorrow i while make time to do this


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 26, 2011)

+1

µTorrent
Audiograbber
IrfanView
Easy Thumbnails
K-Lite Codec Pack
Chaos MD5
Subtitle Workshop
RocketDock
Microsoft TweakUI
Royale Theme


----------



## Satangel (Jun 26, 2011)

+1 for Audacity


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 11, 2011)

May I add a website that lets you get free programs in a limited time?

Give Away Of The Day

You could put this above essentials incase someone wants paid stuff free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's legal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





+1

Winrar
Skype
Adobe reader
iTunes
Project 64
LogMeIn
Openoffice
Paint.net
Google chrome
No$GBA
Imgburn
SUPER
Audacity

add

Little Fighter 2(Games)
Ventrilo(Voice/Optimized for Games)
Transformice(Games)(Actual website is en.transformice.com, but i posted the standalone link)
Sonic RoBo Blast 2(Games)
Oracle VM VirtualBox(Utility)
iPhoneBrowser(Utility)
Camstudio(Utility)


----------



## machomuu (Jul 11, 2011)

+1
GameMaker Lite [Video game Creation Software]
Osu! [Game]
Steam
VLC
Audacity
Google Chrome
IMGburn
XSE [Pokemon Scripting Software/Hacking Software]
Advance Map [Pokemon Mapping Software/Hacking Software]
Overworld Editor - Rebirth Edition [Pokemon Overworld Spriting Software/Hacking Software]
Cryptload [Utility]
Vuze [Torrent]
Winrar
Mabinogi [Game]


----------



## victorwhite (Jul 23, 2011)

piratesmack said:
			
		

> Seamonkey


 
in addtion to this , there are some free software for you:
Alcohol 120% 2.0.1.2033
CDBurnerXP 4.3.8.2474
CloneCD 5.3.1.4
--------
that my love four free software


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 24, 2011)

Google Chrome
JDownloader
F.Lux
Everything
Video card drivers...
Steam
VLC
Alt.Binz (NZB client)
MeGUI (verbose video converter)
Unlocker
Ccleaner
Glary Utilities
Alcohol 52%


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 24, 2011)

+1

Google Chrome
VLC
Paint.NET
µTorrent
Malwarebytes Free Edition
JDownloader
WinRAR
Steam


----------



## dilav (Sep 27, 2011)

I look through the list.. +1 to the following  

Firefox
µTorrent
Imgburn
VLC
CCleaner
OpenOffice
GIMP
Malwarebytes Free Edition
JDownloader
7-zip
Audacity
WinRar
MP3 Tag


----------



## phoenix1234 (Oct 23, 2011)

just thought i'd add to the list as i dont see it anywhere

cheatengine


----------



## beamquaker (Nov 14, 2011)

pale moon web browser . have a read about it here

http://www.palemoon.org/


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 30, 2011)

+1 for nice freeware programs, games etc...

Google Chrome
Firefox
CCleaner
Desmume
Ideas
VBA-M
7-Zip
The KMPlayer
Freeware Files


----------



## Quanno (Dec 30, 2011)

Deamon Tools isn't free anymore, right?

Anyway, +1
Imgburn
VLC
Google Chrome
µTorrent
OpenOffice
SUPER
Audacity


----------



## arogance1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Technically WinRAR isn't Freeware.
You're only supposed to use for 40 days then pay to continue using, but no-one ever does.
A bit like WinZIP used to be.

When I open it, it says:
*Please note that WinRAR is not free software.  After a 40 day trial period you must either buy a license or remove it from your computer*


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 1, 2012)

I could make so much +1 but I think that list is enough:
Firefox
uTorrent
ImgBurn
GIMP
JDownloader
7-zip
Audacity
Media Player Classic Home Cinema


----------



## MadClaw (Jan 1, 2012)

How is chrome lower than firefox. damn that web browser :| 
+1 chrome


----------



## Lacius (Jan 1, 2012)

+1

Google Chrome
µTorrent
VLC Media Player
CCleaner
PeerBlock


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 3, 2012)

TF2 anyone?


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Mar 28, 2012)

Does CCleaner automatically begin scanning and will the freeware fix registry errors or do you have to upgrade it to do this?


----------



## Tsuteto (Apr 13, 2012)

I've got a recommendation:

f.lux
http://stereopsis.com/flux/

Works great so your eyes don't get shot on those late nights when the sun goes down 0.0  I use it for all my computers, at least.


----------



## philip11 (Apr 13, 2012)

I just noticed something I have about 90% of all these programs


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 14, 2012)

+1

gamebooster
gboost

They are both programs that optimize your pc for gaming by killing processes unrelated to gaming.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd like to +1 Quassel


----------



## WarBuddhaV (Apr 17, 2012)

Having problems finding a good program that's freeware that's good for ripping dvds into various formats like mp4 that's not loaded with bloatware and trying to install junk to your computer, anyone have a good recommendation for that one?


Edit: After trying several recommendations, Free Studio does it best without needing a tons of other stuff installed.

Free Studio+1


----------



## yujia59 (May 4, 2012)

BlazeVideo DVD Player


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 16, 2013)

+99 PortableApps(dis shet is epic)
+1 Skype
+1 Google Chrome
+1 iMesh


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 25, 2013)

+1 to each please:

Google Chrome 
Paint.NET


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 18, 2014)

Nobody continue for this one....   Time for continue rate freeware anything! 

+1

No$gba Debugger
CCleaner
Firefox
Google Chrome
Paint NET
Desmume
7 Zip
Cheat Engine
Hex Workshop
KMPlayer


----------



## Gooplusplus (Sep 28, 2014)

Google Chrome
Google Hangouts
Google Voice
Google Drive
Google Play
Gmail

Pale Moon web browser
µTorrent
WinSCP SSH/SFTP Manager (Windows)
Krusader SSH/SFTP Manager (KDE Linux)
7-Zip

Imgburn
VLC Media Player and Web Plugin
WinFF media converter
Plex DLNA/UPnP Media Server
HomeNet Wifi Media Server (demo)

Kingsoft WPS Office
PSPad editor
Notepad++

AVG Antivirus
Glary Utilities
Partition Wizard MiniTool
VMware Player (free personal edition)

Microsoft Image Composer (via VMware WinXP VM)
Paint (Windows)
various online image editors


----------



## Deboog (Sep 29, 2014)

+1 Firefox
+1 Paint.net
+1 7-zip
+1 Audacity
Videopad (free version)
WinFF
Thunderbird


----------



## Amadren (Jun 1, 2015)

+1 Ryzom
+1 Deluge
+1 Virtual Box
+1 PlayOnLinux
+1 Wine
+1 DOSBox Emulator


----------



## Weighted Cube (Jul 16, 2015)

+1 Unchecky

Link: http://unchecky.com/

It's quite useful in unchecking checkboxes in installations and is quite successful. It's regularly updated too.


----------



## Xabring (Aug 19, 2015)

+1 Opera
+1 Steam
+1 No$Gba
+1 7-zip
+1 qbitTorrent (rest in ad, µtorrent)
+1 G.I.M.P (Photo manipulator program, kinda photoshop, butt freeeeeeeee)

I dunno, I have lots other that i Like, but they are either, the free version or gotta pay for them for any use at all.


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 21, 2015)

+1 7-zip


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 21, 2015)

+1 PatchMyPC

Utility you download, when started you can install all / most freeware listed here in 1 go, without worrying about adware/spyware extra installed, even includes Flash for Firefox and Internet Explorer
It's alot like Ninite free but has some extra's, like choose of language to downloaded programs, Windows updates, etc...


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 9, 2015)

+1 7-zip


----------



## mgrev (Nov 29, 2015)

Mozilla Firefox
Steam


----------



## Mazamin (Nov 29, 2015)

+1 Tor
+1 Gimp
+1 HxD
+1 VLC
+1 Audacity


----------



## apollos (Feb 14, 2016)

+1

Opera
7-zip
Tor Browser (Tor)
Winmd5sum
CCleaner
OpenOffice
FireAlpaca (very lightweight drawing program. i would use gimp but it doesn't work on my comp)
DivX
uTorrent
RevoUninstaller


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Mar 3, 2016)

+1 
Google Chrome
Open Office
uTorrent
VLC
Brackets


----------



## Katsumi San (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry post old thread. I do not think make new thread is required. 

I have CCleaner, Speccy, Windows Defender(built in anti-virus?), Defraggler & Firefox in new win10 pc. Any other recommend tools for pc? Oh perhaps a good anti-virus software?(free?)


----------



## k3rizz3k (Apr 14, 2016)

+1
MalwareBytes Free edition
CCleaner
Firefox

Would have said Chrome but it's been giving me socket errors lately, so I am on firefox mostly now.


----------



## Xabring (Apr 14, 2016)

+1 CCleaner (space management and occassional adware remover.)
+1 Speccy  (Hardware detection tool that somehow detects even what connections you made to the internets)
+1 FireFox (web browser, for when you ABSOLUTELY need use JAVA for some reason unknow to common mankind[spoiler alert: pingtest.net])
+1 CoolSoft VirtualMidiSynth (changes the default MIDI instruments to whatever sf2 file bank you want to use)
+1 ImgBurn (the name is almost self-explanatory, burn ISO images)
+1 qBitTorrent (since uTorrent is now filled with unwanted software)
+1 SD Formatter (it's dangerous to format a microSD with windows, use this!)


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 8, 2016)

Ninite
Firefox
qBittorrent (Can be installed by Ninite and doesn't need you to spend some time disabling ads)
ImgBurn
GIMP
InkScape
Notepad++
7-zip

And I pay for Office 365 (only $25 a year due to watching for Amazon sales) but I reccomend LibreOffice over OpenOffice.


----------



## Ricken (May 9, 2016)

+1 Cheat Engine

I feel like I'm the only one that uses this...

That speedhack is fun af, and useful for many things (like y'know how in web browsers when you highlight the mouse over some things, you get a box with info about what you're highlighting? Speedhack helps is you plan to highlight a lot of things... or when you want to freeze an app )


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

+1 for

Firefox
Transmission
Imgburn
VLC
LibreOffice
JDownloader
Daemon Tools Lite
7-zip
ePSXe
No$GBA


----------



## Viri (Jul 17, 2016)

Ugh, don't use utorrent anymore, they track you and have ads.


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

Viri said:


> Ugh, don't use utorrent anymore, they track you and have ads.



Oh right! Forgott this, long time since I used torrent under windows. Transmission for Linux.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 17, 2016)

+1
Steam
GIMP
Sketchup
Dolphin


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 17, 2016)

VitaType said:


> Oh right! Forgott this, long time since I used torrent under windows. Transmission for Linux.


Yeah I stopped using uTorrent a while ago. I got sick of going into settings and manually disabling ads. I use qBittorent, since it's the only one offered by Ninite.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 17, 2016)

I use Tribler for torrents with anonymity turned on.
+1 Tribler


----------



## VitaType (Jul 24, 2016)

+1 for Flash Player (don't transfer the security issues with HTML5 unstopable to our browsers!)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh, hey, +1 herdProtect since it seems like a lot of people don't know it exists


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 23, 2016)

+1 firefox


----------



## Thaulos (Aug 24, 2016)

Ik where you can a great collection of freewares that can fix / configure / analyse your pc  

GeGeek, tho it is a donationware but you are paying the person who bundles all free softwares for his time and commitment to the project, right now it contains over 700 programs which is about 10gb after you updated everything 

It also includes useful links and browsers / antivirus to install. 

Anyway

Google Chrome is bae, and dns jumper too


----------



## Elizabethx90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Yeah I stopped using uTorrent a while ago. I got sick of going into settings and manually disabling ads. I use qBittorent, since it's the only one offered by Ninite.


https://schizoduckie.github.io/PimpMyuTorrent/#/
uTorrent doesn't track you, but they do bundle a bunch of shitware in the installer. Just have to read it carefully instead of just spamming 'Next'.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Superantispyware Free Edition (Anti-virus) http://www.superantispyware.com/
Google Chrome
VLC
Audacity
7-zip
GIMP
Ultimate Video Converter (converter) https://sourceforge.net/projects/uvideoconverter/
DOSBox (emulator) https://www.dosbox.com/
Lightshot (screen image capturing) https://app.prntscr.com/en/index.html
Easus Partition Master (Partition manager)


----------



## Elizabethx90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Whatpulse      (Tracks keycount/click with a web api) https://whatpulse.org/
youtube-dl     (Download youtube videos)                 https://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
Cygwin          (Linux environment for Windows)          https://www.cygwin.com/
Chocolatey    (Package manager for windows)            https://chocolatey.org/
Livestreamer Twitch GUI                                         https://github.com/bastimeyer/livestreamer-twitch-gui
Altdrag           (Hold alt and click to drag windows)     https://stefansundin.github.io/altdrag/
Keepass          (Password manager)                         http://keepass.info/
HxD                (Hex editor)                                    https://mh-nexus.de/en/hxd/
Veracrypt        (truecrypt fork(encryption))               https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 13, 2016)

Law said:


> Dwarf Fortress
> 
> I'll put a proper list up later when I have some time.


And Law never edited the post to make a list...

Let's take a moment of silence.


----------



## VitaType (Sep 13, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> And Law never edited the post to make a list...
> 
> Let's take a moment of silence.



From Laws profile: Last Activity: Nov 25, 2014. Don't get your hope up for this list


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd like to shout out LMMS for all those musicians out there


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2016)

I vote for:

Audacity
XMPlay


----------



## gaelrandir (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm the only one who uses,

Vivaldi Browser https://vivaldi.com
Qbittorrent http://www.qbittorrent.org


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 17, 2016)

gaelrandir said:


> I'm the only one who uses,
> 
> Vivaldi Browser https://vivaldi.com
> Qbittorrent http://www.qbittorrent.org


I use qbittorent and said so. It's the only torrent app available through Ninite.


----------



## rg (Jan 2, 2017)

well 

+1 Waterfox (way faster then Firefox)
+1 Putty 
+1 VLC 
+1 process Explorer
+1  Keypass
+1 tree size
+1 winscp


----------



## Ricken (Jan 2, 2017)

+1 to Torch


----------



## Xabring (Jan 2, 2017)

+1 Visual Studio Code (Notepad++ sensible alternative, from MICROSOFT of all people).


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 3, 2017)

+1 Audacity


----------



## kgvelkov (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.libreoffice.org/download/ <-- LibreOffice instead of OpenOffice. The latter has been stagnating in development for quite some time

+1
Firefox
ImgBurn
VLC
Chrome
GIMP
MBAM
Paint.NET
7-zip
Audacity
Steam

-1
uTorrent (they've been involved in some shady stuff in the past, also it's infested with ads [yes, I know about that utorrent ad removal website, but not everyone does])


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 8, 2017)

I just use qbittorrent. Everyone should switch


----------



## Mikemk (Feb 8, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I just use qbittorrent. Everyone should switch


Go with Tribler


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 8, 2017)

+1 for
RevoUninstaller - Uninstaller Program
Vivaldi - Browser
QuiteRSS - RSS Client
Razer Cortex - Gaming Client
ShareX - Screen Recorder
Notepad++ - Notes
Flux - Screen Dimmer
Etcher - USB Burner
LinuxReader - Access Linux Files
TeamViewer - Remote Desktop


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 21, 2017)

-1 uTorrent

+1 qBittorrent


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2017)

This thread mixes up free software that's also free of price (free as in both speech and beer) and legitimate freeware (free as in beer only.)


----------



## Ricken (Apr 10, 2017)

+1 AIMP
+1 Vivaldi


----------



## VitaType (Apr 10, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> This thread mixes up free software that's also free of price (free as in both speech and beer) and legitimate freeware (free as in beer only.)


Every open source software also can be treated as freeware, but not every freeware can be treated as open source software. This is a thread about freeware and therefore it can includes both.
Beside that get along with the fact that everyone expect you GNU evangelist calls it open source and not freeware


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 10, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> This thread mixes up free software that's also free of price (free as in both speech and beer) and legitimate freeware (free as in beer only.)


Obviously this thread is about free for use (free for the end user to use). Most users don't give a shit about whether or not the software is open source or not as long as it work. And GNU is really a flawed idea, it puts philosophy over practicality and still runs into the occasional problem.


----------



## Gameboyandwatch (May 26, 2017)

Discord.


----------



## banjo2 (May 26, 2017)

Discord Canary (https://discord.gg)


----------



## Gameboyandwatch (May 26, 2017)

banjo2 said:


> Discord Canary (https://discord.gg)


i just said this.


----------



## banjo2 (May 27, 2017)

Gameboyandwatch said:


> i just said this.


True. I forgot to add it earlier and I saw your post so I thought i'd give it another vote. (the more votes, the higher it is in the list)


----------



## Gameboyandwatch (May 28, 2017)

banjo2 said:


> True. I forgot to add it earlier and I saw your post so I thought i'd give it another vote. (the more votes, the higher it is in the list)


Ah kk.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

qBittorrent should also be on the list, it's a much better client than μTorrent. I also give a +1 to 7-Zip and Discord.

Also, yay, 100th post.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 4, 2017)

MBAM
qBitTorrent
CCleaner
Chrome
MusicBee
VLC Media Player
Steam
Retroarch
Dolphin
Discord
7Zip


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 4, 2017)

terracopy. not well known but SUPER useful.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 5, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> terracopy. not well known but SUPER useful.


I had to use that for when explorer.exe kept crashing every minute, disrupting my file transfers. Great tool, though it's a little confusing.
+1 TeraCopy


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 5, 2017)

Ergh, osu...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

Memoir said:


> MBAM
> qBitTorrent
> CCleaner
> Chrome
> ...


Never used musicbee but everything else there is good.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 27, 2017)

Mealmate™ defiantly deserves to be on this list.


----------



## DKB (Jun 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Mealmate™ defiantly deserves to be on this list.



What the..


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Mealmate™ defiantly deserves to be on this list.


No? No it doesn't


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 27, 2017)

DKB said:


> What the..


..fuck?





TotalInsanity4 said:


> No? No it doesn't


Give me an explanation so I can better understand just why it is you feel this way.


----------



## Joshua Wright (Jun 27, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> Never used musicbee but everything else there is good.


Musicbees nice once you get used to it


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jun 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> ..fuck?Give me an explanation so I can better understand just why it is you feel this way.


This list is for essentials, not games. and mealmate seems to be an acquired taste.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 27, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> This list is for essentials, not games.


Mealmate™ isn't a game, it's a form of interactive therapeutic multimedia. Besides, even if Mealmate™ was a game, Cave Story, ePSXe, No$GBA, and osu! are already on the list, so your point is a moot one.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jun 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Mealmate™ isn't a game, it's a form of interactive therapeutic multimedia. Besides, even if Mealmate™ was a game, Cave Story, ePSXe, No$GBA, and osu! are already on the list, so your point is a moot one.


it's a whut? It looks like a knockoff tomadachi with repulsive graphics.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 27, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> it's a whut?


I'm sorry that you don't use search engines to clarify things for yourself.





> It looks like a knockoff tomadachi


Okay, first off, you misspelled Tamagotchi, and seconded off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I don't see the correlation between the two.


> with repulsive graphics.


I'd say the graphics are as repulsive as your icon, so not repulsive at all.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jun 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I'm sorry that you don't use search engines to clarify things for yourself.Okay, first off, you misspelled Tamagotchi, and seconded off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As per the website you linked to: "Feed it, play with it, keep it healthy and happy" . That's basically a tetragitchi.

I do not see any evidence that it is some sort of therapeutic thing, just some poorly drawn graphics that indicate that the creature is supposed to be some sort of goopy flesh monster that you feed and care for until you decide to toss it into an oven so you can eat it. That's repulsive.

And searching beings up no Wikipedia page or any other information about it, just links to the home page that contains more buzzwords and gimmicky shit than an explanation of what it is and why I should download the app.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 23, 2018)

The newest Hiren's BootCD is free of pirated apps, and only contains freeware now. Quite an _*essential*_ ally to have for PC repair!

https://www.hirensbootcd.org/


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 19, 2019)

Sorry for the bump but this list is heavily outdated.
uTorrent is now infested with ads, so a better choice would be qBittorrent or Tixati.
Personally, I use Tixati because I prefer the interface, and it's more lightweight than qBittorrent.
Irfanview 64 should also be added, the default image viewer is very lackluster.
WinAmp should also be added, but I've used Musicbee and it's also good.
Apart from that, I think this list is pretty good.


----------



## Yshe (Sep 17, 2020)

This list is pretty good.
Here i share some free software that i think is good.
VLC media player --- VLC plays back anything on all desktop platforms and guarantees it comes with on ads,tracking or spyware.
7-Zip --- This tool can opens all all files and allows to create of new archives.
TestDisk --- This tool can find lost files and recover an entire lost hard drive partition.
Gmail --- It is a third-party Email app.
IDrive --- You can back up files from your devices,including photos and videos.
PassGeeker --- You can use it to recover/crack login or admin password for Windows 7/8/10 computer.
Notepad++ --- they are good notes of computer.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2020)

+1 to
Vuze (torrent client)
Handbrake (video encoder)
Steam (online sgame storefront)
Flashpoint (steam-like client to download and play a plethora of flash games)
Firefox (browser)
Apache Netbeans (IDE)
Blender (3d modelling)
Discord (messaging)
Telegram (messaging)
Waifu2x caffe (ai upscaler)


----------



## b1gj4v (Nov 9, 2020)

Yshe said:


> This list is pretty good.
> Here i share some free software that i think is good.
> VLC media player --- VLC plays back anything on all desktop platforms and guarantees it comes with on ads,tracking or spyware.
> 7-Zip --- This tool can opens all all files and allows to create of new archives.
> ...


Test Disk looks useful. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cllomey (Nov 11, 2020)

Notepad++ did a good job.


----------



## Vila_ (Dec 7, 2020)

Brave browser (best browser ever)
Sony Music Center For PC (good audio player and manager, plays all sorts of files including DSD files)
Lively wallpaper (a free open source alternative to the wallpaper engine)
Foobar2000 (good audio player, very customisable)
Malody (a better osu especially for 4k and 6k mania users)
Web Torrent (u torrent but very lightweight, open source, completely free and without bloat)
Medicat USB (amazing usb repair tool)
ModMii (amazing wizard that helps you mod your wii)
Duck Duck Go (google alternative that doesn’t steal your data)


----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

Qbitorrent


----------



## Nygma (Feb 11, 2021)

Anything of NirSoft. "Unique collection of freeware desktop utilities, system utilities, password recovery tools, and more."

nirsoft net


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 15, 2022)

NanaZip for those Windows 11 users who want a version of 7-Zip that takes advantage of Windows 11's new UI features.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Mar 15, 2022)

Youtube-dl-gui Download videos and convert it to music.
Windows deboater, Fixes windows eating you PC rescorces all the time.
DOS BOX, Run 16-bit apps
Emulators, Well, Emulate consoles


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 20, 2022)

MSN Messenger? Oh, I wish we'd still use it. 

These are freeware programs I use:

Brave
IrfanView
K-Lite
Paint.NET
Pazera Free Audio Extractor
Thunderbird (haven't used too much, but it's useful)
qBitTorrent


----------

